# Question Mail (ne pas relever les messages anciens)



## sebance (17 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Je ne post pas souvent mais ayant un problème récurent je me suis finalement décidé.
Pour faire simple, j'aurais aimé savoir si il était possible de configurer mail de façon à ce qu'il ne relève pas la totalité des mails concernant un nouveau compte mail ? Je m'explique, par exemple, lors de la synchronisation d'un nouveau compte si j'ai 300 mails sur ce compte, comment puis je demander à mail de ne relever que les 30 plus récents ?
Ma question va peut être sembler bête à certains mais après pas mal de recherche sur le net impossible de trouver une solution.

Ps: ma config est la suivante Lion 10.7.1, MBA 11" de 2010


----------



## aubinou (17 Août 2011)

Bonjour 

J'ai un système de messagerie par le protocole IMAP et thunderbird avec une adresse mail via gmail. Les messages ne sont pas stockés sur mon ordi .
Via le webmail gmail tu peux choisir de télécharger ou RE télécharger des anciens messages soit par date ( à partir d'hier ou du mois dernier) ou bien tous  les messages. 
Le procédé fonctionne également avec le protocole POP. 
Pour ton cas, il faut voir si ton fournisseur d'adresse mail @orange, @free ... peut te permettre d'en faire autant.


----------



## quikmac (17 Août 2011)

Malheureusement, cela n'est pas possible, on ne peut pas faire comme l'iPhone.
Par contre, tu peux utiliser ta messagerie avec de l'IMAP, cela te permettra de faciliter ton suivi de mail.



----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Puisqu'il est ici question de Mail, logiciel de messagerie, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## sebance (18 Août 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses. C'est bien ce que je pensais, c'est tout simplement pas possible! C'est dommage c'est une des petites lacunes de mail qu'Apple ne modifie pas malgré les nouvelles versions d'OS X... Je vais essayer ce que vous m'avez conseillé !


----------



## sylvainhhh (25 Août 2011)

Je suis dans le même cas, Mail est de train de me télécharger tous mes 55.000 mails ! 
J'ai fait une réinstalle de l'ordi pour le "nettoyer" (MacBookPro 2010, Lion 10.7.1), et lorsque j'ai réinstallé mon compte GMail, 55.000 mails se chargent !


----------

